# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Имидж >  интернет магазин мужской одежды в беларуси

## Jarash

Есть ли смысл покупать одежду в интернет магазинах? Если покупать что-то брендовое, а не просто из китая привозить?

----------


## Максимка

А чем вам обычный рынок не устраивает? Мне вон жена недавно заказывала джинсы urbano  и что? Привезли. Если подошло, то хорошо, а если нет, то обратно отправлять. Просто что вы хотите получить? Ну есть конечно ееше wildberries там с этим удобнее, но опять таки цены.

----------

